# Dissappointed with Precaliber 20"



## hexron (Feb 23, 2017)

Started kid#1 off with a woom3 16". Then when kid#1 got taller he got a prevelo 24" and little brother kid#2 inherited woom3. Great lightweight bikes. 

Well all the good lightweight bikes are sold out and our budget is limited so now that kid#2 is outgrown the woom3 but still too small for a 24" I got him a Trek Precaliber 20". Good GOD this thing his heavy. And joke's on me for getting it home before realizing its not even a freewheel - it's a coaster so the thing doesn't spin well. The LBS is like - it's good for a kid - and I'm like no - not when the kid is already used to a two-brake freewheel single speed (woom3).

Those woom and prevelo bikes - they're so much lighter compared to this Trek. I think I'm just going to let him ride it for a few months until I can get him a woom4 and then sell it. I know I'm overthinking this but dang - come on Trek my kid can hardly pick it up off the ground.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

just return it and buy something else.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

diamondback1x9 said:


> just return it and buy something else.


I'd second this... Return right away.


----------



## hexron (Feb 23, 2017)

Fer f's sake they'll only return for store credit. I'm an idiot. Any ideas on what to get that's available? Something woom4-ish? Cleary Owl?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

hexron said:


> Fer f's sake they'll only return for store credit. I'm an idiot. Any ideas on what to get that's available? Something woom4-ish? Cleary Owl?


wow, what kind of a bike shop _is _that? sell it on offerup or craigslist for the same price you bought it and by something else


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Both my kids had a Marin 20" 6 speed with suspension fork (that actually was legit) and was lighter then anything Trek had, both raced Nationals on it. Great bike, I did upgrade it to XTR 8 speed though


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

2021 San Quentin 20







www.marinbikes.com


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

You aren't overthinking it. I would never want to move my child up to a larger bike with reduce capabilities/performance. As others have stated, sell the Trek for likely no/minimal loss and purchase a lighter, higher spec bike that better meets your needs.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

hexron said:


> Something woom4-ish? Cleary Owl?


Yeah.

Checkout 

20" Bikes - The Bike Dads
20" Front Suspension Bikes - The Bike Dads

The Pello Rover Spinner Air and Rocky Mountian Vertex 20 Jr also look pretty sweet for kids.

I have checked out the Marin San Quentin 20, I can't recommend it for most riders, it has a really high clearance, probably great for a kid who wants to throw a small 20" bike around a jump park.

Would you get other things later at the shop? Or take bikes there for maintenance?


----------



## TheGenErik1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Cleary Owl is great, my 6 year old son is on the 3spd version and my 7 year old daughter on the older single speed. Light weight and good ergo and radially available.


----------



## Lady (May 8, 2018)

Trek Wahoo.
Great light bikes. Much lighter than Precaliber.


----------

